# What is pork cushion meat?



## graperadio

Saw this in a store recently.  They weighed about 8 lbs each.  They did not have the same shape as a pork butt. They were more square in shape.


----------



## jjrokkett

I believe the "cushion" refers to a muscle in the front shoulder of the pig.  I hear it's really good for pulled pork.  But that's all I know - which isn't much


----------



## fire it up

JJRokket was right.
Here's a link to askabutcher that gives a bit of detail.
http://askabutcher.proboards.com/ind...lay&thread=104


----------



## pops6927

Pork shoulder cushions come from the pork shoulder picnic from the anterior side of the humerous bone; a triangular cut that is lean and flavorful. A slice or two from the cushion portion is usually removed prior to wrapping up a shoulder picnic to merchandise into cubed pork cutlets or pork stew for additional profits. A whole cushion can be removed from the side of the bone, then merchandised into more cutlets and stew and the remainder of the shoulder boned out for sausage, and the hock cut off and packaged in two's or four's as you process the entire case (a box usually contains 5-8 picnics depending on the packer and the meat manager decides the best merchandising of the case based on meatcounter needs and sales and profits objectives - one whole, two in half, two for hocks, cushions and pork stew and sausage, one whole sliced and tied, etc. - this is where cutting tests determine the best yields based on sale prices).

Below is a pork shoulder picnic roast, the cushion is cut off the bottom side at the bottom of the picture, diagonally along the humerous bone to the middle of the end of the roast on the right side:

(need to see about putting pix thru Paint to draw lines on them!):



There, did it!


----------



## rivet

Thank you Pops, you always have the right answer to meat cut questions.


----------



## mulepackin

Yep, they do work well for pulled pork. I frequently can't find butts around here, but can usually find country style ribs or cushion meat which ultimately gets turned into PP.


----------



## pops6927

You're very welcome, I'm just glad for this forum to be able to share what knowledge I do have so others can get more enjoyment and understanding about the meat they eat!  Meatcutting is getting to be a lost art like cobbling or any other hand-intensive craft.  

Pops §§


----------



## blacklab

Thanks guys, I've been a little curious about the cushion myself.


----------



## trapper

It is too small for me to read but I am betting that the "cushion" is a different cut in Pop's avatar.


----------



## dreadylock

can i use this cut to make sausage

my wife was at store and i ask her to purchase pork butt roast

she came back with 2 cryo packs of this it was about 9lbs total


----------



## crazymoon

dreadylock said:


> can i use this cut to make sausage
> 
> my wife was at store and i ask her to purchase pork butt roast
> 
> she came back with 2 cryo packs of this it was about 9lbs total


 Yes, you will get good sausage


----------

